# Model Power Rolling Stock



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone know if Model Power cars are decent quality? I have been unhappy with Lifelike (always off the darned track whenever it comes to a turnout) but the Atlas and some Bachmann seem to be good. Any info on the quality of any make would be nice.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Well Model Power is about at the bottom of the list in my opinion.
A suggestion is to buy one of each similar type cars and just take a look won't take long to see the differences.
There are so many out now that the list is long.
Fox Valley
Trainworxs
Atlas & Trainman
Kato
Bachmann; Plus & Spectrum
Model Power
Just to mention a few
It will be slightly costly to buy one of each but the experience will save tons in the long run
Ultimately it's what works for you and your budget.
Hope that helps


----------

